# New Bike paperwork?



## PhillyFan (Jan 30, 2013)

I picked up a new Giant Defy Advanced today. As I was leaving the shop I inquired about "paperwork" and was told by the salesman that there wasn't any. This seemed odd to me. There's even a sticker on the handlebars about reading the owners manual. I also seem to be missing the the crank and wheel magnet for the cadence sensor. Am I correct in assuming there should be some type of paperwork.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes there's a manual. If your bike has ride sense then yes you need speed and cadence magnet.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Each new (adult) Giant bike comes with a cardboard box of bits and bobs (magnets, reflectors etc) plus a manual. I recently bought two new Giant bikes and therefore got two cardboard boxes. 
Return to your shop and instruct them to supply the required parts and paperwork...


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Wondering if the shop is legit, the bike is brand new and not stolen, or if they sold you a used Defy Advanced 1 and you not knowing it?


----------



## PhillyFan (Jan 30, 2013)

adjtogo said:


> Wondering if the shop is legit, the bike is brand new and not stolen, or if they sold you a used Defy Advanced 1 and you not knowing it?


The shop is definitely legit. I watched them pull the bike out of the box and assemble it


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Then they are giving you the "BS". That bike definitely comes with an owner's manual!!


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

not to be picky, yes you can take the owners manual, but does it really matter?

I would want the magnets.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

My Defy Advanced 0 came from the LBS with a Tupperware box with Giant manual, component manufactures' instruction booklets and a number of small parts, some I don't even know where they go. And the magnets, crank and wheel, came installed. Your shop isn't treating you very well.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

There are manuals for the bikes. The owners manual is generic. Get these for warranty information. What you really want are the supplemental manuals and the small parts. 

Most of my customers only want the manuals for information, as they bring their bikes in for services. But we do have a small percentage of customers who want everything.


----------



## PhillyFan (Jan 30, 2013)

Still getting the run around regarding the manuals. The shop can't seem to find them. At this point I'll pull them off the web if I need them. I did receive the magnets though, so I think I'm good. This is a shop I don't usually deal with but the bike I was looking at was 30% off.


----------

